# How are you guys carrying your chin bar?



## fatesjester (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi folks,

I've recently bought a Giro Switchblade which I absolutely love. Problem is that my current pack doesn't have the straps to carry it on my back. I'm a bit broke after buying the helmet (NZ prices are extortionate!) so I'm hoping someone has an innovative idea on carrying the chin bar either on the frame of the bike for smooth easy climbs (all we generally have here) or somehow to strap it to a smaller camelback.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Velcro straps to your pack, or a carabiner?


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

How about leave it installed or leave it at home.


----------



## fatesjester (Jun 30, 2018)

FLYINW said:


> How about leave it installed or leave it at home.


Oh man thats some good advice....


----------



## fatesjester (Jun 30, 2018)

FLYINW said:


> How about leave it installed or leave it at home.


Will give the velcro a go. Might have to hang off my front because I dont have any loops on the back.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Velcro strap it to your bars. I do that or if I’m wearing an asspack, under the belt. I leave the Velcro strap on the chin bar so I never have to look for it.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I stopped carrying a pack and I hold the chinbar of my Bell Super 2R resting on the fork crown a d latched up around the downtube. I has some thick frameskin on the downtube to stop scratches and the foam on the chinbar rests on the crown.


----------



## fatesjester (Jun 30, 2018)

GRPABT1 said:


> I stopped carrying a pack and I hold the chinbar of my Bell Super 2R resting on the fork crown a d latched up around the downtube. I has some thick frameskin on the downtube to stop scratches and the foam on the chinbar rests on the crown.


Do you mind sharing a photo of that setup?

Sounds like an ideal way to do it when I ride bagless on enduro races.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

fatesjester said:


> Do you mind sharing a photo of that setup?
> 
> Sounds like an ideal way to do it when I ride bagless on enduro races.


Sure thing, will do in the morning.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*Osprey Raptor 14L*

The chinbar from our Bell Super 2R helmets fit nicely in the large outer pocket of the Osprey Raptor 14L. A great pack for longer outings, lots of pockets and carries 3L water. Very comfortable. Don't even think about it while riding, but when I take it off I realize how heavy it is at times when fully loaded with lunch, jacket, etc!


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

doesn't really move around on climbs and is pretty silent.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Down mah shorts. Seriously, I stick it down the back of my shorts. Lately I've attached it to my fanny pack.


----------



## riyadh (Feb 13, 2015)

bump, any other ideas to carry the chin guard?


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

I use a Troy Lee Designs STAGE helmet, so light and breathable, full time full face, dont have to worry about where to put the chin bar.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Upside down with face part forward. For my bike/fork, upside down works best, the weight keeps it where I want it. I use a small strap to keep the ends together. Like someone else said, it is actually pretty quiet and stays put.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riyadh (Feb 13, 2015)

Gonna get in the way on my bike. I have an alu Guerilla Gravity, the top tube curves up to the head tube, and when I stand across it I touch the tube.


----------

